# MK6 GLI Steering Wheel install and issues?



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Figured I'd start a thread instead of chatting about this on the vcds thread. 

So a couple of us who did not have an mfsw have installed the GLI mfsw. Everything fits fine but none of the controls including the horn are working. After some of my own research I've found that most likely we are missing a module.

Can anyone point us to the correct module we'll need that knows 100% for sure? Lots of threads talk about different modules needed. I'm having a tech friend at a dealership dig a little for me also but figured I'd post up to see what some people have done or read.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Figured I'd start a thread instead of chatting about this on the vcds thread.
> 
> So a couple of us who did not have an mfsw have installed the GLI mfsw. Everything fits fine but none of the controls including the horn are working. After some of my own research I've found that most likely we are missing a module.
> 
> Can anyone point us to the correct module we'll need that knows 100% for sure? Lots of threads talk about different modules needed. I'm having a tech friend at a dealership dig a little for me also but figured I'd post up to see what some people have done or read.


 I did a like for like MFSW swap which is why it was plug and play. In the past, when I looked into this on my MkV in '06, my tech informed me I'd need to swap for a high line dash which was pretty cost prohibitive - hopefully things have changed and someone can chime in. :thumbup:


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

I would assume its just a module missing as well, but would love to find out before dumping the $$ into the wheel! opcorn:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm hoping the only part number needed is this 1K0 953 549 CH, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## DTM8p (Mar 9, 2012)

Ill find out tomorrow I work for Vw so ill ask my techs


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DTM8p said:


> Ill find out tomorrow I work for Vw so ill ask my techs


 Thanks, really appreciate any help!


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

If anyone has a service manual and can scan me the wiring diagram of a car w/mfsw and without I can tell you what we need.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Yo Doc, you gotta get with code3vw he knows his stuff plus he has a live model (his dads car) to study.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> If anyone has a service manual and can scan me the wiring diagram of a car w/mfsw and without I can tell you what we need.


 I got all the service manuals, I'll look through them today for the wiring diagrams



Jedidub said:


> Yo Doc, you gotta get with code3vw he knows his stuff plus he has a live model (his dads car) to study.


 Who's that? If he's on here I'll Pm him


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> If anyone has a service manual and can scan me the wiring diagram of a car w/mfsw and without I can tell you what we need.


 So these manuals have a ton of different diagrams eluding to the mfsw modules. Any chance I could share them with you? I just need a gmail address and I can share all the manuals with you. It's just a lot to look through if you don't know what you're looking for lol


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

drtechy said:


> So these manuals have a ton of different diagrams eluding to the mfsw modules. Any chance I could share them with you? I just need a gmail address and I can share all the manuals with you. It's just a lot to look through if you don't know what you're looking for lol


 Ill send you a PM.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

I'll post as I look through the diagrams and see if we can build to a solution. 

So far we know you need: 

MK6 MF Steering Wheel 
MK6 Airbag 

You will also need: 

The Multifunction Steering Wheel Control Module (Not sure if beetle MFSW module will work or MK6 Wheel module needed) (P/N#????) 

And some VAG-COM tweeks. 

I'll see what else I can find.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Pretty sure the beetle mfsw module will work as we know if you already have a mfsw you can swap to the mk6 gli one with no issues. They are probably the same module.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

I didn't follow the other thread, did your car come with the MFSW?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> I didn't follow the other thread, did your car come with the MFSW?


 Nope it didn't


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Well from what I can tell you just need The Multi function Steering Wheel Control Module. It doesn't appear there are different Steering Column Electronics Control Modules based on the manual but I would have a dealer check the parts catalog to confirm, if they are different part numbers my assumption is you will need that too.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Well from what I can tell you just need The Multi function Steering Wheel Control Module. It doesn't appear there are different Steering Column Electronics Control Modules based on the manual but I would have a dealer check the parts catalog to confirm, if they are different part numbers my assumption is you will need that too.


 Do we know the part number by any chance? Is it 1K0953549CH?


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

I know that's the part for the MKVI GTI, you could try that but I honestly don't know if the Beetle and GTI use a different part number or not. Really need someone with access to the parts catalog to tell. All the catalogs I found online don't have every part. 


Looks like the GTI one is about $80 on ebay..... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-MF-STEE...for-VW-GOLF-MK6-GTI-1K0953549CH-/160921090825


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> I know that's the part for the MKVI GTI, you could try that but I honestly don't know if the Beetle and GTI use a different part number or not. Really need someone with access to the parts catalog to tell. All the catalogs I found online don't have every part.


 I guess I could look it up in ETKA, I have access to it. Just gotta run some updates. I'll try later tonight or tomorrow morning to get it updated.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Looks like the GTI one is about $80 on ebay.....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-MF-STEE...for-VW-GOLF-MK6-GTI-1K0953549CH-/160921090825


 Yup that's the one I've been looking at. It might be a cheap chinese product but I've used stuff from there before without issue. I may just bite the bullet and order it. If it works great, if not I'm out $80. Any opinions anyone?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Yup that's the one I've been looking at. It might be a cheap chinese product but I've used stuff from there before without issue. I may just bite the bullet and order it. If it works great, if not I'm out $80. Any opinions anyone?


 Too late, I just ordered it lol! Hopefully it works, I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Also found a friend with a mk6 gli who said I can take his wheel off to check the part number on his mfsw module. Hell we might even swap real quick to prove it works, I'll keep this updated.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Too late, I just ordered it lol! Hopefully it works, I'll keep everyone posted!


 I just did the same - I'll let everyone know if mine comes in first


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> I just did the same - I'll let everyone know if mine comes in first


 Nice that way if it doesn't work I'm not alone lol


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Don't forget you will need to change some of the VAG COM coding, so if you do use your friends gli as a test make sure you have the Vag com handy. I would look at the other mfsw threads to see what they change in the coding to enable the buttons. The other benefit of swapping with the gli is you can see if the multi function steering wheel control module and vag com dont work then swapping the steering column electronics control module as well makes it work. Looking through the other steering wheel swap threads it looks like there is a bit of trial and error the first time anyone does this on a new model.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Don't forget you will need to change some of the VAG COM coding, so if you do use your friends gli as a test make sure you have the Vag com handy. I would look at the other mfsw threads to see what they change in the coding to enable the buttons. The other benefit of swapping with the gli is you can see if the multi function steering wheel control module and vag com dont work then swapping the steering column electronics control module as well makes it work. Looking through the other steering wheel swap threads it looks like there is a bit of trial and error the first time anyone does this on a new model.


 Oh yea, always do, if you a mod a vw you should have vag com! But yea I'll end up doing some trial and error with hia modules. We'll get this figured out, and thanks for the help btw!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Yup that's the one I've been looking at. It might be a cheap chinese product but I've used stuff from there before without issue. I may just bite the bullet and order it. If it works great, if not I'm out $80. Any opinions anyone?


 Just don't lick it you might get lead poisoning.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

So I did a little more digging this weekend. It seems from what I can tell the multifunction steering wheel control unit on the 2012+ Beetle is in the Cable Reel assembly. The wiring diagram shows no location for just the J453 multifunction steering wheel control module, nor does the manual. I haven't been able to find a good enough free online parts place to get a part number and see if there are different part numbers between the non mfsw and mfsw models. I was contemplating buying a 2012 Beetle MFSW and trying it.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

tunerjetta29 said:


> So I did a little more digging this weekend. It seems from what I can tell the multifunction steering wheel control unit on the 2012+ Beetle is in the Cable Reel assembly. The wiring diagram shows no location for just the J453 multifunction steering wheel control module, nor does the manual. I haven't been able to find a good enough free online parts place to get a part number and see if there are different part numbers between the non mfsw and mfsw models. I was contemplating buying a 2012 Beetle and trying it.


You mean you are going to buy another 2012 Beetle just to experiment on it to see what makes the MFSW tick?


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

IndyTTom said:


> You mean you are going to buy another 2012 Beetle just to experiment on it to see what makes the MFSW tick?


Good catch, I just bought the MFSW......:laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Good catch, I just bought the MFSW......:laugh:


Nice, I'm hoping the module I ordered shows up this week but who knows since it's from China. Although now that you mentioned possibly needing more parts I may not keep the thing lol


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Well I will have my 2012 beetle mfsw this week. I'll install it this weekend and see if it works.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Nice, I'm hoping the module I ordered shows up this week but who knows since it's from China. Although now that you mentioned possibly needing more parts I may not keep the thing lol


Don't give up now. I want to know that makes this baby tick since I want to do the same conversion eventually . I think the stock Beetle steering wheel could have been better and is too thin for my large Sashquatsch hands. I guess I can order a steering wheel cover but those things always look cheap.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Well I will have my 2012 beetle mfsw this week. I'll install it this weekend and see if it works.


Nice, so I'm assuming your beetle is a base without a stock mfsw?



IndyTTom said:


> Don't give up now. I want to know that makes this baby tick since I want to do the same conversion eventually . I think the stock Beetle steering wheel could have been better and is too thin for my large Sashquatsch hands. I guess I can order a steering wheel cover but those things always look cheap.


If I have to spend anymore money to get the steering wheel controls to work I will remove the controls and get the cover pieces to install the steering wheel without them. I'll still keep the wheel itself since the beetle one stinks lol.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Nice, so I'm assuming your beetle is a base without a stock mfsw?
> 
> 
> 
> If I have to spend anymore money to get the steering wheel controls to work I will remove the controls and get the cover pieces to install the steering wheel without them. I'll still keep the wheel itself since the beetle one stinks lol.


Mine isn't a base but doesn't have mfsw.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok well I got my 2012 Beetle MFSW and realized a few things. 

The Beetle's that come with a MFSW have the following parts not on a non MFSW car:

Multi Function Steering Wheel
Airbag Harness with Multi Function Steering Wheel Connector

The airbags have different part numbers but I believe it is because they come with the harness attached.

Once I get the harness I can test and see if it works!

GLI wheel will be even more involved it seems......:facepalm:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Ok well I got my 2012 Beetle MFSW and realized a few things.
> 
> The Beetle's that come with a MFSW have the following parts not on a non MFSW car:
> 
> ...


So does that mean you need a new airbag as well??


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Ok well I got my 2012 Beetle MFSW and realized a few things.
> 
> The Beetle's that come with a MFSW have the following parts not on a non MFSW car:
> 
> ...


The GLI wheel that I ordered comes with the harness and everything. It plugs right up to the stock placement. It does not throw an air bag code when hooked up, so I know the airbag isn't an issue.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

IndyTTom said:


> So does that mean you need a new airbag as well??


I don't think so.....at least not yet. I know the airbag comes with the harness, which is why I assume there are 2 different numbers, you can also order the harness separately. I am hoping the airbags are the same. I'll know once I get the harness, probably next week.

As far as the GLI wheel is concerned I'm not so worried about the airbag connection as I am with how the 2 systems seem to work. It appears from what I can tell, the Beetle Multifunction steering wheel control module is integrated into the cable reel with the steering electronics control module. If that is indeed the case and there isn't a separate module like the GLI then there wont be a harness connector for your module......Which means a lot more work and GLI parts. Again that's just speculation til I have all my parts and can confirm what components the Beetle does/doesn't have.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> I don't think so.....at least not yet. I know the airbag comes with the harness, which is why I assume there are 2 different numbers, you can also order the harness separately. I am hoping the airbags are the same. I'll know once I get the harness, probably next week.
> 
> As far as the GLI wheel is concerned I'm not so worried about the airbag connection as I am with how the 2 systems seem to work. It appears from what I can tell, the Beetle Multifunction steering wheel control module is integrated into the cable reel with the steering electronics control module. If that is indeed the case and there isn't a separate module like the GLI then there wont be a harness connector for your module......Which means a lot more work and GLI parts. Again that's just speculation til I have all my parts and can confirm what components the Beetle does/doesn't have.


Gotcha, well we all appreciate the help. My module just hit NYC, so hopefully I'll receive it next week sometime. Then I'll start ripping apart the steering column, cuz this weekend is Import Face Off so no time for working on it lol


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Found this interesting tidbit in the communication section of the service manual which answered my final question of where the J453 multifunction steering wheel control module was on the beetle. It is integrated in to the left control buttons. It appears that it is integrated in to the left control buttons on the wheel.

The GTI/GLI wheel uses a seperate module under the column from what we can tell. However from what VWNDAHS's said his just plugged in and worked....so that has left me a bit perplexed. 

I just got my mfsw button/airbag harness that wasn't on the wheel I bought in the mail today so hopefully tomorrow I will have time to put it on the car tomorrow and test it out.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Found this interesting tidbit in the communication section of the service manual which answered my final question of where the J453 multifunction steering wheel control module was on the beetle. It is integrated in to the left control buttons. It appears that it is integrated in to the left control buttons on the wheel.
> 
> The GTI/GLI wheel uses a seperate module under the column from what we can tell. However from what VWNDAHS's said his just plugged in and worked....so that has left me a bit perplexed.
> 
> I just got my mfsw button/airbag harness that wasn't on the wheel I bought in the mail today so hopefully tomorrow I will have time to put it on the car tomorrow and test it out.


Interesting, I received the module the other day. I'll try and see if it can even be used or not this weekend, but all depends on time with other ****.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Found this interesting tidbit in the communication section of the service manual which answered my final question of where the J453 multifunction steering wheel control module was on the beetle. It is integrated in to the left control buttons. It appears that it is integrated in to the left control buttons on the wheel.
> 
> The GTI/GLI wheel uses a seperate module under the column from what we can tell. However from what VWNDAHS's said his just plugged in and worked....so that has left me a bit perplexed.
> 
> I just got my mfsw button/airbag harness that wasn't on the wheel I bought in the mail today so hopefully tomorrow I will have time to put it on the car tomorrow and test it out.


Very odd, as u mentioned I just swapped wheels and it was good to go


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Well I had some time to kill at work and decided to put the beetle mfsw in. Installed the wheel, hooked up the VagCom and set bite 9 to mfsw installed. And nothing.....nothing works, have a dtc for no communication with j453 multifunction steering wheel control module. Didn't have anymore time so I'll have to do some more research. Disappointing that even the beetle wheel swap doesn't seem straightforward.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Well I had some time to kill at work and decided to put the beetle mfsw in. Installed the wheel, hooked up the VagCom and set bite 9 to mfsw installed. And nothing.....nothing works, have a dtc for no communication with j453 multifunction steering wheel control module. Didn't have anymore time so I'll have to do some more research. Disappointing that even the beetle wheel swap doesn't seem straightforward.


Well I could have told you that lol! I get it though, you gotta try yourself lol. That's why I'm hoping once I get the J453 module in there, if you even can, that it will pick it up. However I think even with that the cruise control and horn may still be an issue.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Well I could have told you that lol! I get it though, you gotta try yourself lol. That's why I'm hoping once I get the J453 module in there, if you even can, that it will pick it up. However I think even with that the cruise control and horn may still be an issue.


The beetle steering wheel has J453 integrated in to the wheel, there is only one cable reel part number and all of the terminals are present. It's simply a coding issue at this point. The GLI wheel does not have an integrated J453 module from what I can tell which is why yours didn't work. I'll spend some time on the coding tomorrow morning and see what I can figure out.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> The beetle steering wheel has J453 integrated in to the wheel, there is only one cable reel part number and all of the terminals are present. It's simply a coding issue at this point. The GLI wheel does not have an integrated J453 module from what I can tell which is why yours didn't work. I'll spend some time on the coding tomorrow morning and see what I can figure out.


Ahhh, I completely forgot you went with a beetle wheel as opposed to the GLI one.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Ahhh, I completely forgot you went with a beetle wheel as opposed to the GLI one.


Wish we could figure out what VWNDAHS's installer did to make his work. I think he is the only person online I have seen that did a swap and has it working


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Wish we could figure out what VWNDAHS's installer did to make his work. I think he is the only person online I have seen that did a swap and has it working


He had a stock mfsw to begin with from the factory, that's why his GLI wheel worked plug and play.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

drtechy said:


> He had a stock mfsw to begin with from the factory, that's why his GLI wheel worked plug and play.


Well hopefully you have time to dig around your steering column this weekend and see if there is a place for your control module!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Well hopefully you have time to dig around your steering column this weekend and see if there is a place for your control module!


I sure hope so, or that's $85 down the drain. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> I sure hope so, or that's $85 down the drain. I'll keep ya posted!


Good Luck guys!


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Well I played with some coding and the can installation list this morning and still no luck. I have to take the kids out for the day and won't have time to pull the column apart and see if there is wiring for the control module.... Hopefully drtechy does between other parts/mods!


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Alright, well I had some time this morning to pull the column apart. I figured out now why the wheel functions don't work and unfortunately it isn't good news. It looks like the wiring harness on the cars with multifunction steering wheels and those without are different. The 16 pin connector that connects from the car to the steering electronics control module doesn't have the wires for the paddle shifters or the audio controls. There are no connections for the multifunction steering wheel control module like other cars have under the column. 

So at this point if your car isn't equipped with a mfsw your looking at buying a wire harness for the column (which may be part of the dash harness) at the minimum. :banghead:

Here is the wiring Diagram for the Steering Electronics Control Module









This is the front of the 16 Pin Connector









This is the back of the connector (there are supposed to be 11 wires on the MFSW model, on ours there are 6)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Here is the underside of the column


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Alright, well I had some time this morning to pull the column apart. I figured out now why the wheel functions don't work and unfortunately it isn't good news. It looks like the wiring harness on the cars with multifunction steering wheels and those without are different. The 16 pin connector that connects from the car to the steering electronics control module doesn't have the wires for the paddle shifters or the audio controls. There are no connections for the multifunction steering wheel control module like other cars have under the column.
> 
> So at this point if your car isn't equipped with a mfsw your looking at buying a wire harness for the column (which may be part of the dash harness) at the minimum. That's more than I am looking to spend. I'll post some pics in a few hours to show exactly what I found.:banghead:


Well that blows, guess its useless for me to try the module.

Anyone wanna buy a gli wheel? $500 obo


----------



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry for the constant n00b questions. Hopefully I'll eventually contribute to something around here.

What is "MFSW" and "VAG" or "VAG COM"?

I'm hoping to install a GTI wheel in my 2013 turbo sun/sound/DSG eventually, but I don't know where to get one yet, or what all these abbreviations stand for.

I suppose I'm headed for disaster unless I find someone who I can pay to do this stuff for me.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

ogetsu said:


> Sorry for the constant n00b questions. Hopefully I'll eventually contribute to something around here.
> 
> What is "MFSW" and "VAG" or "VAG COM"?
> 
> ...


MFSW = Multi Function Steering Wheel. Basically a steering wheel with Control buttons like Audio and Cruise etc...

VAG stands for the Volkswagen/Audi Group
A VAG com is a communication device/cable made by Ross Tech that communicates with the onboard Computer via VCDS (VAG-COM Diagnostic System) software:

http://www.ross-tech.com/index.html


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

ogetsu said:


> I suppose I'm headed for disaster unless I find someone who I can pay to do this stuff for me.


Keep in mind it looks like your in for over $1000 in parts just to see if you can get it to work. To me it's not worth the investment.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Keep in mind it looks like your in for over $1000 in parts just to see if you can get it to work. To me it's not worth the investment.


And that doesn't cover any labor charges yet if he can't do the work himself. I will keep my boring plain steering wheel for now. I was hoping there would be an easy plug and play solution but with VW that word "Easy" isn't in their vocabulary.


----------



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Keep in mind it looks like your in for over $1000 in parts just to see if you can get it to work. To me it's not worth the investment.





IndyTTom said:


> And that doesn't cover any labor charges yet if he can't do the work himself. I will keep my boring plain steering wheel for now. I was hoping there would be an easy plug and play solution but with VW that word "Easy" isn't in their vocabulary.


VWNDAHS thread has it set up, and says it was a seamless transition.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6102968-VWNDAHS-s-Turbo-Beetle


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ogetsu said:


> VWNDAHS thread has it set up, and says it was a seamless transition.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6102968-VWNDAHS-s-Turbo-Beetle


He had the beetle mfsw stock already thats why his was plug and play. For those without it stock its too expensive.

Again $500 gli wheel for sale lol here!


----------



## jbthompson (Sep 7, 2006)

drtechy said:


> He had the beetle mfsw stock already thats why his was plug and play. For those without it stock its too expensive.
> 
> Again $500 gli wheel for sale lol here!


Might be interested in your wheel! If I don't have paddle shifters would that be a problem?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jbthompson said:


> Might be interested in your wheel! If I don't have paddle shifters would that be a problem?


 This one doesn't have paddles either. Shoot me a pm if you're interested.


----------



## ogetsu (Aug 26, 2013)

drtechy said:


> He had the beetle mfsw stock already thats why his was plug and play. For those without it stock its too expensive.
> 
> Again $500 gli wheel for sale lol here!


**edit**

Nevermind, I need one with paddle shifters. I just saw your post after I asked about it.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

ogetsu said:


> **edit**
> 
> Nevermind, I need one with paddle shifters. I just saw your post after I asked about it.


Yes this entire thread was based on people who do not have the multi-function steering wheel adding a multi-function steering wheel. If you already have a MFSW in your beetle then you can make a easy switch, otherwise its not a straight forward transition.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

ogetsu said:


> **edit**
> 
> Nevermind, I need one with paddle shifters. I just saw your post after I asked about it.


Like DrTechy, I also ordered a GLI wheel but mine has the paddle controls for my DSG. Looks like mine is for sale as well if you want. PM me if you are interested.....


----------



## jbthompson (Sep 7, 2006)

I am interested in this swap, and I have the MFSW. Is it hard to take the stock wheel off? Is the stock wheel worth anything on the market?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jbthompson said:


> I am interested in this swap, and I have the MFSW. Is it hard to take the stock wheel off? Is the stock wheel worth anything on the market?


Freeing up the airbag was a little fiddly the first time I did it, but it's really just using a screwdriver to release a pair of clips. Once the airbag is removed, there is one bolt holding the wheel in place.

First time I removed the stock unit it took me over an hour, with 90% of the time trying to get the airbag clips removed. After finding that the GLI wheel didn't work on my base TB, it took about 12 minutes to remove it and put the stock wheel and airbag back in place.

Not sure if the stock wheel is worth much, but the airbag should be 

Sent from my iPad


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

all this for a few buttons on the steering wheel seems kinda silly. I have the mfsw nothing special.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> all this for a few buttons on the steering wheel seems kinda silly. I have the mfsw nothing special.


I love mine! Can't say I couldn't live without it but it is really nice to have


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know that a beefier wheel is really worth $500 to me, but I know it does kind of bother me coming from GTI/R32s having the Beetle wheel be thinner. I think the MKVII GTI wheel will probably fit the look of the Beetle better though.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah that looks great! The horn area is much more fitting for the beetle

I just wish they would've put the red stitching in the wheel, shift, and e brake boot/handle in the Beetles with red seat inserts like they offer in the GLI and GTIs. That's the only reason I would consider swapping wheels


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> I don't know that a beefier wheel is really worth $500 to me, but I know it does kind of bother me coming from GTI/R32s having the Beetle wheel be thinner.


And... that's exactly why I did it. $500 for a tune, or suspension, or new wheels, but the one thing I hold EVERY time i interact with the car, the one thing that connects me to it when tracking etc. There's no way I could stand that stock wheel, that's why I made that $500 jump the first week, so worth it looking back on a year now. :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> And... that's exactly why I did it. $500 for a tune, or suspension, or new wheels, but the one thing I hold EVERY time i interact with the car, the one thing that connects me to it when tracking etc. There's no way I could stand that stock wheel, that's why I made that $500 jump the first week, so worth it looking back on a year now. :thumbup:


Agreed 100%


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Do you have a picture of it installed?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> Do you have a picture of it installed?



In my progress thread.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Jedidub said:


> Yo Doc, you gotta get with code3vw he knows his stuff plus he has a live model (his dads car) to study.


Look at that, a shout out to me!

Well, I have good news...maybe!

Today I purchased a new-to-me 2013 Beetle Turbo Convertible. It is a 6MT.

In the near future, I'll be attempting to swap in a Beetle MFSW, RNS-510, OEM Backup Camera, etc. I had such a great time with OEM+ upgrades on my wagon, that I'm trying to go that route again for this car! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

